# Dayan (Zhanchi) 2x2 review



## Yichen (Apr 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;zgp1F-TsCIU]http://youtu.be/zgp1F-TsCIU[/video]




The blue pieces are from Zhanchi 2 by 2, the black ones are from my Zhanchi 3by3, and the white ones are from wittwo v1 and v2 











































Special thanks to Brest for teaching me how to insert photos


----------



## o2gulo (Apr 10, 2013)

Awesome! I hope the prices will go down after a while. 17 bucks for a 2x2 seems crazy.


----------



## kalyk (Apr 10, 2013)

It should be on FastTech soon, don't worry (I asked them). HKnowstore is waaay over-priced, like usual.


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 10, 2013)

I think it's funny how people who say they're not good at reviewing are actually the ones who end up making some of the best reviews.

This cube looks really nice. Too bad I don't do 2x2 so I'll probably just stick with my WitTwo.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hmm. I bet mine will be blue too. It looks nice, but I keep thinking that it'll be just like the WitTwo V2.


----------



## crappycuber (Apr 10, 2013)

Is it just me or does it sound clunky 

In the video your wittwo looked very tight, mine easily corner cuts over 45


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 10, 2013)

The dayan does too, according to another review.

Even still: corner cutting does not an awesome cube make


----------



## Yichen (Apr 11, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Hmm. I bet mine will be blue too. It looks nice, but I keep thinking that it'll be just like the WitTwo V2.



It is definitely much better than wittwo v2
It feels more stable and controllable without lock-ups


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for your review.And u are the tieba.com zhouyichenhah?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 11, 2013)

Those tiny torpedoes on the inner 3x3 core are too cute!


----------



## CY (Apr 12, 2013)

Is it just me, but I just realized how much the wittwo V1 resembles the shuangren. Especially the way the edges and corners hook under the centers, and how the centers are shaped. Just food for thought, as many are looking forward to the shuangren, and it may become a worldclass speedcube. (looking at current reviews)


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 12, 2013)

CY said:


> Is it just me, but I just realized how much the wittwo V1 resembles the shuangren. Especially the way the edges and corners hook under the centers, and how the centers are shaped. Just food for thought, as many are looking forward to the shuangren, and it may become a worldclass speedcube. (looking at current reviews)



The Wittwo v1 also very much resembles the LunHui, so I don't think it has anything to do with anything.


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 12, 2013)

although not actually similar enough, i think the wittwo v1 is actually based on c4, while the wittwo v2 is base on c5


----------



## Freddy123cubes (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm gonna wait till speedcubeshop get it.... or PUZL, but that mech is damn sexy


----------



## Zheng Zhang (Apr 12, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> Thanks for your review.And u are the tieba.com zhouyichenhah?


HEY.通哥，我也来SS论坛玩了。还可以学英语。


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Apr 12, 2013)

ZHENG ZHANG said:


> HEY.通哥，我也来SS论坛玩了。还可以学英语。



translate:hey,Tong Haiwu,glad to see you here

reply:welcome to the forum,my friend.Have fun there


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 12, 2013)

yoinneroid said:


> although not actually similar enough, i think the wittwo v1 is actually based on c4, while the wittwo v2 is base on c5



The wittwo v1 came out before the C4


----------



## Yichen (Apr 13, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> Thanks for your review.And u are the tieba.com zhouyichenhah?



of course i am...sorry i only saw this just now


----------



## DavidCubie (Apr 13, 2013)

Can someone tell if it is better than wittwo ? thanks


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 13, 2013)

Great review, is it still possible to request a review cube?


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> The wittwo v1 came out before the C4


ah, yeah, I guess you're right ._.
let's just say they resemble each other then


----------



## Yichen (Apr 14, 2013)

DavidCubie said:


> Can someone tell if it is better than wittwo ? thanks



Personally I think it is better



JustinJ said:


> Great review, is it still possible to request a review cube?



nope, it is going on sale soon


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is a review by CBC  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaIebj0AMvw


Just finished watching it.. oh yeah it will be a must have.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 20, 2013)

Does anyone on this forum actually care about his opinion?
The last video I watched he was saying the PanShi was amazing.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes I do. And people's opinions differ, I don't always agree with him either. Get used to people having different opinions


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 20, 2013)

Does anyone who doesn't post his videos care about his opinion?
Yes opinions differ and if you disagree with his opinion he acts like a child and tries to ruin your channel. He has done that several times that I'm aware of.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 20, 2013)

His videos are good though. Just realize that he's sensitive and handle your comments carefully on his vids


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 20, 2013)

cube-o-holic:

Ok.. so? What does that have to do with the 2x2? Nothing.

I care about the review, and what I hear. This what I hear is a wittwov1 with the sound of a zhanchi. I like that smoothness. So. I benefitted from this video.



Besides: if you don't like his videos why watch it? Why do you even bother to complain here about stuff that has NOTHING to do with this review, and that we can do nothing about? Complain to youtube about that, they can do something.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 20, 2013)

You tell him Kattenvrienden


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 20, 2013)

*laughs* It's not like I am telling him off.. just.. complain where your complaint can be dealt with.. we're not interested in what he does, we're interested in the cube!


I want that cube. Can't wait for fasttech to get it. At least.. I picked that much up from the forum.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 20, 2013)

I will be getting the cube. I didn't watch the video. Haven't watched any of his videos in ages.

Can't complain to YouTube. All they care about is how much money he makes for them, however I don't understand why some people on this forum still seem to hold his opinion in high regard.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 20, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> I will be getting the cube. I didn't watch the video. Haven't watched any of his videos in ages.
> 
> Can't complain to YouTube. All they care about is how much money he makes for them, however I don't understand why some people on this forum still seem to hold his opinion in high regard.



Such a sour puss.


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 20, 2013)

Cube-o-holic, I agree, nearly completely. His videos are very spiffy, especially for YouTube. But it's amazing that he makes a video, and his opinion isn't just his opinion, it's fact. He's contradicted himself multiple times. Despite this, he says the PanShi is good, and people think the PanShi will replace the Zhanchi as the most popular cube. He says the ShuangRen is good, and people are already proclaiming that Dayan's top seat will be replaced. It bothers me any time a large portion of any community has a hard time forming their own opinions, and blindly accepts what someone tells them. His April Fool's Day "prank" is a perfect example of how he's built this ability to make a very large portion of the cubing community hang on to his every word. 

What really bothers me the most, is how childish he acts in his YouTube comments. He's mentioned that he doesn't like swearing in his videos because many of his viewers are kids, and yet I've seen him curse at people in his comments. It's pretty incredible how all it takes is a single immature comment, and he stoops down to that same maturity level.

That said, he clearly gets people interested in cubing, which is good. Many of his tutorials are well done, and have been helpful to many cubers. I just wish that he could refrain from the petty arguments, and more people realized that his opinion is no better or worse than any other person's.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 20, 2013)

Watch his "Why Crazybadcuber acts the way he does" video


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 20, 2013)

Maybe he is not nice.. and maybe people need to learn to form their own opinions.. they definitely do. Some things I plain hate, other things I really like. It helps beginning cubers like I was out a lot. Now I am making my own tutorials on things. My voice isn't law either.. please no. Everyone would be eating Brussel's sprouts then because I had them for dinner tonight LOL

But complaining about that here isn't going to help matters at all. He posted a review on the 2x2, and given it is a good quality review I will post it here. If the camera quality was crap I wouldn't have, no matter how popular someone is.

You can hear the cube, you can see it move. If you don't like what he says: turn the sound off, that way all you have is the movement  Too bad you cannot FEEL youtube.. that would be nifty.. to actually FEEL that cube hehe.


----------

